# Wasserkühlung Recycling Tip



## 4clocker (21. Januar 2014)

*Wasserkühlung Recycling Tip*

Hallo
Ich hab gerade ein AsRock Z77 Extreme4-M verbaut.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das das der Lochabstand der Spannungswandler der gleiche ist wie auf meinem alten Asus P5Q Deluxe.
Da konnte ich gleich die alten Wasserkühler drauf schnallen und *freu*

Vielleicht hilft der Tip dem Ein oder Anderen, alte Spawa Kühler gibts vielleicht irgendwo günstig und evtl klappt das auch bei anderen Boards


----------

